# Tips for caddies?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

In our place, we call those helpers (the one who gets the balls, helps the players, etc.) as caddy...

They earn a living with this job, they get some tips from the players...

How much do you usually give to them in your place?


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to caddy when I was younger, so I know what we liked to get, but it was usually less or even non-existent if the player had to pay extra for our services (which they usually did in the courses I worked). If it weren't for tips and the chance to play golf for free, I would never have caddied. I learned a lot about the game too.

I'd tip a caddy at least 1/3 of what you are paying for their services. So if you pay $30 extra to have a caddy, tip at least $10 if they do a decent job.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

CanCaddy said:


> I used to caddy when I was younger, so I know what we liked to get, but it was usually less or even non-existent if the player had to pay extra for our services (which they usually did in the courses I worked). If it weren't for tips and the chance to play golf for free, I would never have caddied. I learned a lot about the game too.
> 
> I'd tip a caddy at least 1/3 of what you are paying for their services. So if you pay $30 extra to have a caddy, tip at least $10 if they do a decent job.



Just a thought - how did you actually get a job as a cady at your course? I think I would like to do that to pick up some pointers and tips from all sorts of different players.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

yes, even in odd jobs like these you can really gain something aside from having money out of it...


----------

